# Cooks Jobs?



## Hazonline (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me how and what qualifications/experience (if any) do you need to become a cook or steward in the merchant navy?

Unfortunately it's probably too late for me to change my technology options at school from graphics to food; but I'm (not bragging  a good cook - I can brew a chicken balti with rice and onion bhajis from scratch in 25 minutes.

Thanks,
Haz.


----------



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

Not sure if you need qualifications. Though it would probably help you at the application sift. RFA take on Cooks and Stewards and train them from scratch. So if you're interested give them a call.

Mick S


----------



## benvorlich (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Haz. Cooks Qualifications Cook Ticket part1+2 Elementary Food Hygine Certificate+Food Hygine Intermediate Certificate,Fire Prevention and Firefighting,Personal Survival Techniques,Medical Frist Aid Aboard Ship,Personal Safety Responsibilities,plus some more courses you may require by the company that you may work for I myself have been in the galley for 43 years so I wish you all the luck. 
Benvorlich


----------



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

Benvorlich is correct in that you need these qualifications. However, there are companies who will take you on and train you enabling you to be issued with some of the above qualifications (mandtory ones) in order to go to sea. Others listed you will acquire over a period of time.


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

You can also apply if you have C&Gs 706 1 & 2 or NVQ 2&3 plus the normal stw 95s.


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

benvorlich said:


> Hi Haz. Cooks Qualifications Cook Ticket part1+2 Elementary Food Hygine Certificate+Food Hygine Intermediate Certificate,Fire Prevention and Firefighting,Personal Survival Techniques,Medical Frist Aid Aboard Ship,Personal Safety Responsibilities,plus some more courses you may require by the company that you may work for I myself have been in the galley for 43 years so I wish you all the luck.
> Benvorlich


dont think pat croarkin had any of these letters after his name still the best cook i ever sailed with kev.


----------



## Hazonline (Jun 3, 2008)

cheers guys - really helpful!


----------



## will. (Jan 31, 2006)

Is that the same Pat Croarkin I sailed with on the Stirling Dee ?


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

There can *only* have been one Pat Croarkin. (Applause)

Sadly, *muldonaich* reported in *#99 here* that Pat has crossed the bar.


----------



## alfiebeckett (May 2, 2009)

Joining RFA as an assistant cook in September. Regards the cooks course, does anyone out there know if HMS Raleigh has similar academic term times as civvy street. If so perhaps you could share that info with me as wife is twining about not seeing me for 26 weeks.Havent mentioned the mandatory four months at sea yet, being a firm believer in ignorance being bliss and all that!


----------



## Richie2012 (Apr 15, 2007)

You should get every weekend off and hms sultan worked like school holidays, 2 weeks for x mas 3 weeks for summer and 2 weeks for easter


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

muldonaich said:


> dont think pat croarkin had any of these letters after his name still the best cook i ever sailed with kev.



Morning Kevin , yes , I'll second that. Sailed with Pat on many occasions 
and he was a great cook and , as you say , without all the bull***t.
He also had his own "personal survival techniques "though not the ones
issued by the DOT.


----------

